# Netzwerkproblem mit Zyxel Prestige 334



## LuckyGeorge (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich hoffe die Frage wurde noch nicht gestellt - habe aber nach einigem Suchen leider nichts passendes gefunden.
Das Problem stellt sich wie folgt dar: Im Netzwerk existieren 2 W98 Clients, 1 W2k Client und 1 W2k Server. Alle Rechner sind per TP mit dem Zyxel Router verbunden der Ihnen per DHCP eine IP zuteilt (ausser dem Server natürlich)

Grundsätzlich scheint alles zu funktionieren. Alle Clients können sich in der Domäne anmelden (wobei die Anmeldung des W2K Client recht lange dauert) und haben Zugriff auf die Freigaben am Server. Die Internetverbindung über den Zyxel funktioniert auch. Ich kann auch Dateien vom Server öffnen - aber ich kann keine Dateien auf dem Server speichern. Immer wenn ich eine Datei auf den Server kopiere bricht der Vorgang nach wenigen Sekunden mit der Meldung "Netzwerkresource nicht mehr verfügbar" ab und zwar unabhängig von der Dateigröße. Falls ich versuche eine Datei aus einem Programm heraus auf dem Server zu speichern bricht auch dieser Vorgang mit einer Fehlermeldung (Programmabhängig) ab.

Die Freigaben haben alle Vollzugriff also kann es daran nicht liegen. Das ganze hat auch schon funktioniert. Damals waren die Rechner per BNC verkabelt und benutzten einen PC als Internetrouter. Nach der Umstellung auf den Zyxel und dem Tausch der Verkabelung tritt nun o.g. Problem auf.

Ich habe schon mehere Sachen probiert. Unter anderem habe ich den DHCP Server auf dem W2K Server laufen lassen, feste IP's vergeben, Netzwerkkarte am Server getauscht usw.. Leider hat nichts geholfen.

Weis einer von euch Rat. Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------

